# Steel-Flex application thread



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Once the weather breaks I will be doing my new boat up with steel-flex. I know I have had a few pms about how to do it,is it really worth it, how hard is it to apply. I'm just tossing it out there to see if there is enough interest for me make a "how to" thread. I could show the process step by step and take photos to show how it is done. If it turns out to be something guys want to see I will put it up. If not...just gives me more time to knock it out without having to stop for pics and posting up what I am doing. BC


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what are the advantages of putting it on a new hull?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

1) Regardless if it is a seamed hull or rivoted, being aluminum it can be damaged to the point of just a pita to repair or to the point of unable to be fixed.
2) Being a hunter you know how easy it is to run into stumps,rocks and who knows what else while motoring to your spot at O-Dark-30.
3) No matter how careful you are, accidents do happen when trying to get your boat to and on your trailer with winds and waves banging you onto the docks or rocks.
4) Being a hunter you know that when you are on the water, it is at winter level and not even close to being what the summer boats get to enjoy. Which equals again more "hidden" just below the surface surprises.lol 

None-zero-zilch-nadda of ANY of the above situations would be a factor if your running steel flex. And NO I do not sell it, own stock in it or get any "kick backs" for backing their product. lol I am just someone that is so impressed with it, I feel like I should pass it on. The added bonus is it makes your boat around 40% slicker than normal. It alllows you to get out and just drag your boat though areas that only have a few inches of water, with no problems. 

Quick example: I ran my mudmotor duck rig up and down the Scioto duck hunting. Anyone can tell you, the whole base from Columbus to Circleville is gravel and rocks. I was running 20 mph in 4" of water all day long. Hit and "ramped" stumps and rocks( on purpose, it was fun) without a single bit of damage to my boat. If I can find my pics I can show you the marks it left on the hull but no damage. When I applied it I used a 5 lb sledge to "test" it and it never left a mark. I could go on for days how cool this stuff is. lol So sorry for the length of this.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I am definatly interested learning how to apply the product. I checked out the website you provided and the only reason I didnt buy was that they didnt have instructions posted for application. I am a complete rookie to painting anything but walls. And have recently sanded off all the old paint on the interior of my hull to apply some Hippoliner I bought off EBAY. I want to repaint the outside hull but dont know things like, should I sand the old paint off or use a paint stripping product' or just rough the old paint up then apply primer? Even just a basic list of steps from prep to application would be great, thanks and GO BLUE!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

The best and fastest way to strip your hull is to use Aircraft stripper. It actually makes the paint just fall off. After that take just take orbital sander and just go over it all to rough it up some. Last step is to just wipe it all down with acetone. Then just apply your steel-flex and your good to go. Very easy process and can be knocked out in an afternoon.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

I was running 20 mph in 4" of water all day long. Hit and "ramped" stumps and rocks( on purpose, it was fun) without a single bit of damage to my boat.

Just curious, how's your motor?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Never missed a beat! Had a rooster tail throwing gravel 20 feet behind the boat. The only reason I can come up for you to ask is that you must have no idea what a mud motor is


----------



## banders91 (Feb 7, 2006)

What is a Mud Motor BC ? I'm interested in the Steel flex as well
like to know more about how you applied it, roller? brush? 
As you said in your PM also, i wouldn't mind some help with mine, Could use it as a step by step, i have a digital camera, big air compressor and tools and soon heated garage. depending on how close you are also, i'd come help you with your new project. Or if its too far we could just do our own projects and compare notes and make a How To thread of both our projects
let me know how your progress goes.
I think me first step will be redoing the boat trailer, all new lights wires and hand winch and some paint 

Brian


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

We are both in the same boat ( pun intended.lol) I plan on working on my trailer now and also need to build my bowfishing platform. I may do some prep work depending on how well the trailer and deck progress. Shoot me a pm with your location. If you have a heated building to work in, we could be up and ready before spring! As far as the MM, it is a horizontal shaft off a gas motor that is connectd to a 6 feet steel shaft with a solid steel prop. Everything is pretty much bullet proof and is designed to push your boat through inches of water without the worries of busting props and lower units.I actually wore over an inch off my prop in just one season. The props don't "break" they just wear away. I debating whether or not it is worth running one again on my new duck rig.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have been to the scioto hunting from the Y launch by the power plant and by macky ford corn field launch.scary ride in the dark. where do you get the best price on iy ,and does it add a lot of weight to the hull.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

what is the websight name


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Freyedknot I have hunted that same area for years. Always has produced well. It does not add much weight at all, I know it was discussed before that it can only add the total weight of the gallon container.

JerkBait Here ya go http://www.fascoepoxies.com/


1 disclaimer if you intend on applying this make sure you do your prep work. Was a story of a guy that did not prep. Put the boat in the water and ended up with 2 boats! The original boat and perfect "shell" of the boat because the stuff came off. lol Also was a story that you can't unhook your boat before it is in the water or it will slide off the trailer. I know this to be true because It almost happened to me


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id sure be interested in seeing it applied. i just checked their site. looks like they might have a product im interested in also. i got some screws holes from an old transducer i want to plug in my fiberglass hull, have you done business with this company before? hows there reputation? i never heard of them, but that doesnt mean a thing thanks.


----------



## ouachita (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd be really interested in seeing updates of your application. I am looking for something to coat the bottom of my 35yr old jon that has seen plenty of abuse. 
Do you think this product would be good for a normal duck and fishing boat to seal leaks and protect the bottom? Not a mudmotor type.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> have you done business with this company before? hows there reputation? i never heard of them, but that doesnt mean a thing thanks.


I have heard nothing but good things about them. I myself have used 3 or 4 times now,not counting hooking up guys with them. What you might want to do is give them a call. A few years ago I spoke someone down there (They are in Florida) and they hooked me up with a local source to save shipping. 



> Do you think this product would be good for a normal duck and fishing boat to seal leaks and protect the bottom? Not a mudmotor type.


I am sorry if I made it sound like this stuff is just for boats running a MM. 
I have used it on regular plain jane rivoted boats that leaked so bad you could not bail fast enough. I have not decided yet rather or not I will be running a MM on this rig. Tough to decide if you "really" need one when it is so darn fun to have one. But at the the same time using it for hunting in Ohio, It really is just over kill. Depending on how long your boat is, You can really save some $ by hooking up and doing 2 small boats at the same time. The longest boat I applied one gallon to was a 16' mod-v Polarcraft. Had plenty and even did it half way up the sides.


----------

